
Show HN: AnyStatus extension for Visual Studio - alonam
http://www.anystat.us
======
alonam
AnyStatus is a monitoring extension for Microsoft Visual Studio which monitors
software CI builds, Code Coverage, Online Services, HTTP servers, TCP/UDP
connections, Ping requests, Windows services, performance counters, GitHub
issues...and much more.

It is also capable of showing Metrics, for example the CPU usage of a remote
computer, or the number of open bugs, or even the weather in your area.

View on Visual Studio Marketplace:
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=AlonAmsa...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=AlonAmsalem.AnyStatus)

Note: Having thoughts about creating a standalone version for anyone, not just
developers.

------
amirkatz
Very cool. Are you planning on adding Mac support ?

~~~
alonam
Visual Studio for Mac will be supported in future versions.

